# I'm So Old ...



## stevesh (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm so old I can remember when there weren't any auto insurance or prescription drug commercials on television.


----------



## dither (Jul 6, 2016)

Reckon i must go back that far.


----------



## Carly Berg (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old I can remember when there weren't any commercials for feminine hygiene and marital aids on TV.


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2016)

Carly Berg said:


> I'm so old I can remember when there weren't any commercials for feminine hygiene and marital aids on TV.



You're probably over thirty then.


----------



## stevesh (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old I can remember when James Patterson actually wrote the books published under his name.


----------



## dither (Jul 7, 2016)

Tbh, i struggle to remember last week


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old, I remember MTV being music television... :mrgreen:


----------



## The Green Shield (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old that George H.W. Bush was president when I was born.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old I remember when the U.S. flag had just 48 stars. TV picture tubes (screens) were round. Cigarettes were advertised on just about every TV show. BIC pens were new.


----------



## LeeC (Jul 7, 2016)

Terry D said:


> I'm so old I remember when the U.S. flag had just 48 stars. TV picture tubes (screens) were round. Cigarettes were advertised on just about every TV show. BIC pens were new.


Yeah, I remember those round tube TVs, and debate class in school arguing whether Alaska should be admitted. But wait, the last time you told this story you said you remembered New Mexico and Arizona being admitted to the Union


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 7, 2016)

I am so old, the Berlin Wall fell after I was born, the world wasn't as culturally sensitive, teaching was a good paying job, cigarette vending machines and pay phones were everywhere.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, this is at least the second recent thread about being old, but I don't think some here qualify.  Okay, anyone here remember those soft drink machines where you got your drink by pulling the top of the bottle through slots and then pulling it up?


----------



## afk4life (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey, life begins at 40. If you're a giant Galapagos tortoise, that is...


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Well, this is at least the second recent thread about being old, but I don't think some here qualify.  Okay, anyone here remember those soft drink machines where you got your drink by pulling the top of the bottle through slots and then pulling it up?



We're obviously joking


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old I remember when Pogs and Crazy-Bones were cool.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 7, 2016)

danielstj said:


> I'm so old I remember when Pogs and Crazy-Bones were cool.



Dude! When I discovered the remaining pogs I have left in my attic, I seriously felt old. I never got into Crazy-Bones. They were weird. I was busy stuffing my face with Dunkaroos. We talk like this, and people will turn their heads. Call me a Furby, but I'll say, "Yum" to this post. I am always tickled when I see Gushers in the store.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 7, 2016)

When i was a young'n,  dodgeball was the game.  Teachers had wooden paddles and leather straps to keep the ruffians in line.  We played outside until the sun set.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2016)

I hate dodgeball. So violent and unhealthy competitive.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so old I remember an entire aisle in the electronics department at stores were dedicated to cassette tapes.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 8, 2016)

A party line was something from Ma Bell, THE phone company.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 8, 2016)

*We Are Survivors
*
​ Dedicated to those born before 1940​ 
We were born before TV, penicillin, polio and flu shots, frozen food, Zerox, plastic, contact lenses, videos, Frisbees, and the pill. We were there before radar, credit cards, split atoms, laser beams, and ball point pens, dishwashers, tumble driers, electric blankets, air conditioners, drip dry clothes, and – just think – before a man walked on the Moon.

We got married first and then lived together! How quaint can you get? We thought fast food was what you ate in Lent, a Big Mac was an over-sized raincoat, and crumpet we had for tea. We existed before house husbands, computer dating and dual careers. A meaningful relationship meant getting along with one’s cousins. Sheltered accommodation was where you waited for a bus. We were there before day care centres, group homes and disposable nappies had been thought of. We had never heard of FM radio, tape decks, electric typewriters, artificial hearts, word processors, yoghurt and men wearing earrings. For us time-sharing meant togetherness. A chip was a piece of wood or fried potato. To us, hardware was nuts and bolts and software was a word that had not been invented.

Before 1940, Made in Japan meant junk. Making out referred to how you did in your exams. Stud was something that fastened a collar to a shirt. Going all the way meant staying on a double-decker bus until you reached the depot. Pizzas, McDonalds and instant coffee were still unheard of. Cigarette smoking was fashionable, grass was mown, coke was kept in the coal-house, a joint was a piece of meat you had on Sundays, pot was something you cooked in. Crack was a small opening or, if you were Irish and having fun, it was spelt craic and meant just that, fun. Rock music was a grandmother’s lullaby. A snort was something a horse did and LSD meant Pounds, Shillings and Pence.

Considering how the world has changed and the adjustments we have had to make, you have to admit that those of us born before 1940 must be a hardy bunch! No wonder we are so confused and that there is a generation gap between us and the youngsters of today. Yet, with the Grace of God, *we have survived!*

Alleluia!

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

* * *
​


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 8, 2016)

The Hungarian revolution.
The first H bomb
Building the Berlin wall
The Berlin airlift
Perry Como in the charts with 'Magic moments'
Max Bygraves with 'Hands'
The first broadcast of 'Under Milkwood'
Pink floyd carrying their own gear into 'The birdcage club' in Harlow town centre


----------



## stevesh (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so old I spent way too many hours standing at the 7-11 playing Stargate and Robotron.


----------



## Sonata (Jul 9, 2016)

SIGH - some of us have grandchildren younger than a lot of you, and yet you think you remember things that happened before you were born?


----------



## JustRob (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so old that my uncle died in the Battle of Loos during WWI, well before the Battle of the Somme.


----------



## dither (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so old, i'm starting to feel young.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey, 70 is the new 20.O


----------



## dither (Jul 9, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Hey, 70 is the new 20.O



Absolutely.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Jul 9, 2016)

stevesh said:


> I'm so old I spent way too many hours standing at the 7-11 playing Stargate and Robotron.




Ah good times, good times.


----------



## Sonata (Jul 9, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Hey, 70 is the new 20.O



That's OK then as I am not 70!

I was once, but no longer am, so does that make me 16 again?


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> The Hungarian revolution.
> The first H bomb
> Building the Berlin wall
> The Berlin airlift
> ...




To say it with Hermione Gingold and Maurice Chevalier: 'Oh yes, I remember it well . . .' - all of it!

[video=youtube;sISWPzEqHLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sISWPzEqHLQ[/video]

:love_heart:
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

stevesh said:


> I'm so old I spent way too many hours standing at the 7-11 playing Stargate and Robotron.



Never heard of these.​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 9, 2016)

JustRob said:


> I'm so old that my uncle died in the Battle of Loos during WWI, well before the Battle of the Somme.



I had a brother-in-law who was so old that he fought in the trenches, wearing a spiked helmet, during the war before World War I on behalf of Kaiser Wilhelm.


----------



## escorial (Jul 9, 2016)

i can remember sawdust on the bucthers shop floor


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 9, 2016)

I remember watching the pilot episode of Saved by the Bell

The library had a card catalog

The local highschool had a Trap/Skeet Shooting team

$5 bucks could get you dozen tacos and a drink from Taco Bell.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 9, 2016)

There was this really wet summer and uncle Noah built a boat.


----------



## stevesh (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so old I can remember having to memorize multiplication tables, and when we had a class in high school called, 'Civics'.

I'm also so old I can remember my first mobile phone - it came in a canvas bag the size of an ammo can.


----------



## Carly Berg (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so old I remember Atari Pong.


----------



## The Green Shield (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm so old that I can remember when the Declaration of Independence was being signed. I was actually there. In the room.


----------



## escorial (Jul 9, 2016)

3 score and ten is closer than my birth


----------



## LeeC (Jul 9, 2016)

kilroy214 said:


> $5 bucks could get you dozen tacos and a drink from Taco Bell.


Taco Bell didn't exist yet, but I remember one weekend playing poker in the barracks that we got a bag of three dozen hamburgers for $5 from a newly opened MacD's.


----------



## LeeC (Jul 9, 2016)

escorial said:


> 3 score and ten is closer than my birth


I bow to your seniority


----------



## LeeC (Jul 9, 2016)

escorial said:


> i can remember sawdust on the bucthers shop floor


Hey, it beat having to haul in fresh dirt for the floor.


----------

